# Angeln in Frankreich - Baerenthal



## Monnes (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,
mein Name ist Manuel (38) und komme aus Mannheim.
Da ich noch nicht die Fischerprüfung abgelegt habe (folgt im November), war der Plan im Elsaß einen Tag Angeln zu gehen. Im Vorfeld hab ich versucht über dieses und andere Foren Informationen zu den Seen in den Nord-Vogesen zu bekommen. Das war nicht ganz leicht. Deshalb möchte ich hier meinen Bericht zum See in Baerenthal veröffentlichen. 

Link zu googleMaps

Der See in Baerenthal liegt in einem Naturschutzgebiet ist mit einer Länge von ca. 700 m recht groß und bietet ein tolles natürliches Ambiente. Von der Ringelnatter bis zum Eisvogel war alles vertreten. Hinzu kommt, dass der See ausschließlich zum Angeln gedacht ist. Boote oder Schwimmer werden euch dort also nicht begegnen. Das östliche und nordöstliche Ufer ist auf einer Länge von ca. 300 Meter befestigt und bietet mit Bänken und Tischen gemütliche Angelgelegenheiten. Diese waren bei unserer (3 Mann + Junior) Ankunft um 7 Uhr leider bereits belegt. An diesem Ufer steht auch der Automat, der für 6 Euro pro Person (Münzgeld nicht vergessen!) die Tageskarte ausspuckt.
Geangelt werden darf von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang mit drei Ruten pro Nase.

Das Nord- und Westufer besteht aus einem ausgedehnten Schilfgürtel, der nicht beangelt werden kann. Am Südufer gibt es noch 6 Angelstellen mit Steg, die über einen schmalen Weg von der Straße aus erreichbar sind. Das Gelände war leider extrem matschig, sodass wir teilweise bis zu den Knöcheln im Schlamm waten mussten. Ich denke, das lagan der angespannten Wetterlage im Vorfeld. Die ersten 4 Stege waren durch professionell ausgerüstete Karpfenangler belegt. Trotzdem haben wir letztlich einen schönen Platz mit Steg gefunden. 

Der See beheimatet angeblich Hechte, Karpfen, Barsche, Zander, Weißfische und Forellen (nach Aussage eines "Einheimischen" Forellen nur am befestigten Ostufer). Es gab große Schwärme von Weißfischbrut, Kaulquappen und neugierigen Jungbarschen. Am Schilfgürtel (für uns in 200 m Entfernung leider unerreichbar) jagdten gegen Abend Raubfische.

Unser Raubzug zielte auf Karpfen und Raubfische. Folgende Techniken kamen unsererseits zum Einsatz: Jiggen, Dropshot, Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner,  Posenangeln mit (Mais, Tauwurm, Maden, Brot), Grundangeln (Köderfisch, Tauwurm). Letztendlich fingen wir zu viert an diesem Tag einen 20 cm Barsch (Maden), ein Rotauge (Maden) und einen 50 cm Hecht (knallgelber Gummifisch). Nachbarn konnten nach langem Füttern mit dem Futterkorb auf über 100 m Distanz einen Karpfen landen.

Keine besonders gute Bilanz. Ich muss allerdings gestehen, dass drei von uns (absolute Anfänger sind) und wir einfach mal alles ausprobieren wollten. Mit einem etwas gezielteren Vorgehen ist da vielleicht mehr zu holen.

Das Wetter war übrigens ganztägig volle Sonne mit stark auffrischendem Wind am Nachmittag.

Fazit: Baerenthal ist ein toller See in wunderschöner Natur, der anscheinend eine breite Fischpalette bietet. Wer sich seinen Platz aussuchen möchte, muss früh da sein. Der Preis von 6 Euro ist eigentlich unschlagbar. Es war ein toller Tag.

Für Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leen1310 (23. Mai 2022)

Hallo 
Vielen Dank für den ausführlichen Bericht.
Wir würden gern mit der kompletten Familie den Tag am See verbringen und Grillen.
Leider finden wir keinerlei Informationen darüber ob es gestattet ist. Wissen Sie da vlt. mehr? Über eine Antwort würden wir uns sehr freuen.
Liebe Grüße  Leen


----------

